# Cubase 5.5.2 maintenance update available



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2010)

Steinberg today released the free 5.5.2 maintenance update for Cubase 5.5 and Cubase Studio 5.5. Featuring over 20 bug fixes and enhancements, this update addresses problems involving the VST Bridge, VariAudio and the MediaBay among others. This update went through Steinberg’s entire quality assurance process, therefore we recommend this update when running Cubase 5 or Cubase Studio 5.

Lets see how it works. o/~


----------



## José Herring (Nov 10, 2010)

germancomponist @ Wed Nov 10 said:


> ...This update went through Steinberg’s entire quality assurance process, therefore we recommend this update when running Cubase 5 or Cubase Studio 5.
> 
> Lets see how it works. o/~



Is this suppose to inspire confidence in us?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes I think. Maybe they have a special reason to tell it in this way....? :-D


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope they're gonoing to fix this shitty blurry font. Each time I look at the screen, my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 11, 2010)

5.5.1 was a Hotfix, offered but not vetted by Steinberg. 5.5.2 is an actual update, hence the statement.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 11, 2010)

Is anybody using the VST Bridge? How is it working. I think I might use this update to experiment with 64bit in a dual boot configuration. I'm just wondering if "improved vst bridge" means that it's stable and working.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 11, 2010)

It does not mean that. 

It sometimes works, but it is not what I would characterize as stable.


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 11, 2010)

I continue to use jBridge for some effects including Waves GTR3.5


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Nov 11, 2010)

If I may grab this Cubase thread for a question to users:

I just switched to 5.5 from Nuendo 3 via Cubase 4.5 for two projects, and I can't find grid lines for the quantize values set in the editors like I had in all other versions of their software. Have they removed this? This makes working on triplets, etc. extremely hard without the grid lines.

Thanks,

Mr A


----------



## rgames (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyò     ywt     zB¨     zBÜ     zQM     zQÊ     zj     zj      zp‘     zpÝ     z€     z€Å     z¤ã     z¥     z¥÷     z¦     {§     {è     {,%  


----------



## José Herring (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Anxiety @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> If I may grab this Cubase thread for a question to users:
> 
> I just switched to 5.5 from Nuendo 3 via Cubase 4.5 for two projects, and I can't find grid lines for the quantize values set in the editors like I had in all other versions of their software. Have they removed this? This makes working on triplets, etc. extremely hard without the grid lines.
> 
> ...



For me the lines are there, the grid lines are just notably lighter in the Cubase 5.5 than in any other version I've worked with. It's utterly annoying as you have to look really, really hard and sometimes I swear that the gridlines don't track to the right quantize value, but that just may be because they are so damn hard to see.

I haven't heard anybody else complain about that so I thought it was just me and my system. Maybe a graphics comparability issue or some color setting that's slightly off.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 11, 2010)

josejherring @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> Mr. Anxiety @ Thu Nov 11 said:
> 
> 
> > If I may grab this Cubase thread for a question to users:
> ...


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 11, 2010)

You can set all these graphics as you like. (In the main menue)
Experiment a little bit and you will find your best settings.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm on a PC and I noticed the grid line problem when I switched from SX3.1.1 directly to Cubase 5.0. Same machine same parts same OS. The grid lines were hardly visible. But, to be honest I've gotten so use to it now that I'd completely forgotten the problem until it was mentioned here.

Jose


----------



## José Herring (Nov 11, 2010)

germancomponist @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> You can set all these graphics as you like. (In the main menue)
> Experiment a little bit and you will find your best settings.



Yeah I figured you could, I just never bothered because they are there just faint. But, it might do me some good to strengthen the lines a bit. Thanks for reminding me!

Jose


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Nov 11, 2010)

Found it:

Preferences/Appearance/Work Area - adjust the vertical grid lines for Levels 2 and 3, make them darker and voila!, the lines are there!

Now, if only I could Insert Silence inside of one bar! Now that's a bug they gotta fix.

I've been a Steinberg user since the beginning and I love the product; it's always some little thing here or there where new versions create issues................

Mr A


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Anxiety @ Fri Nov 12 said:


> I've been a Steinberg user since the beginning and I love the product; it's always some little thing here or there where new versions create issues................
> 
> Mr A



Me too. :D


----------



## José Herring (Nov 11, 2010)

Sooooooo, anybody try the update yet?


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 11, 2010)

josejherring @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> Sooooooo, anybody try the update yet?



I want to, but I don't dare until I finish my current project.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 11, 2010)

I did. It's solid for sure.

Unfortunately, all issues are not fixed with the VST Bridge.
I still can't see some VSTs such as Voxengos 32bit plugins in my plugins list.

Other than that, so far so good...


----------



## Pietro (Nov 12, 2010)

I installed it yesterday, and seems pretty solid here too.

There are no new features, so there's not much field for new bugs and such.

- Piotr


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!
I'm downloading it now.
/Stephan


----------



## José Herring (Nov 14, 2010)

Working fine here too. I was getting the hang problem from time to time when closing Cubase in the earlier version. Seems like they've addressed this in the update.

Jose


----------



## Blackster (Nov 15, 2010)

I installed it a few days ago, but I actually discovered some problems. I'm running it on a 64bit-machine. 

When I close a project, sometimes I got an error that jbridge isn't running correctly and then I have to close and restart the whole program. While I'm working in a project everything seems to be stable .... 

I assume that's the "ghost in the machine" ...


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 24, 2010)

Is BitBridge in Cubase 5.5.2 good enough to use Cubase 64bit without jBridge?

_/David - still on Cubase 4 32bit using jBridge so far._


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 24, 2010)

BlueStar @ Wed Nov 24 said:


> Is BitBridge in Cubase 5.5.2 good enough to use Cubase 64bit without jBridge?
> 
> _/David - still on Cubase 4 32bit using jBridge so far._



In a word................no


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 24, 2010)

to slow? or just not working right?


----------

